# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  '90s music appreciation thread

## anonymid

Share and discuss your favorite '90s music here!

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Anteros



----------


## Anteros

::   ::   ::

----------


## anonymid

> 



Timeless classics.  ::

----------


## shelbster18

> 



I <3 that song. I have it on my iPod.

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Cage



----------


## Dane

> 



lol

I have to admit "Baby Got Back" is hilarious.

----------


## Dane



----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Too many favourites from this link to mention!

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Cam



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Equinox



----------


## JustAShadow



----------


## transcending



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## The Wanderer



----------


## onawheel

Pixies - Bossanova
Cocteau Twins - heaven or las vegas
SinÃ©ad O'Connor - i do not want what i haven't got
The Breeders - Pod
Sonic Youth - Goo
Dinosaur Jr - Whatever's Cool with Me
The Charlottes - Things Come Apart
DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince - homebase
Red Hot Chili Peppers - blood sugar sex magik
Faith No More - Angel Dust
Manic Street Preachers - Generation Terrorists
PJ Harvey - Dry
Bettie Serveert - Palomine
Drop Nineteens - Delaware
The Sundays - Blind
Stereolab - switched on
Sonic Youth - Dirty
Beastie Boys - check your head
Buffalo Tom - Let Me Come Over
Belly - Star
Catherine Wheel - Chrome
Velocity Girl - Copacetic
The Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream
BjÃ¶rk - Debut
Slowdive - souvlaki
Chapterhouse - Blood Music
Buffalo Tom - Big Red Letter Day
Dinosaur Jr - Where You Been
Superchunk - On The Mouth
The Spinanes - Manos
Adorable - Against Perfection
Blake Babies - Innocence and Experience
Hazel - Toreador of Love
Failure - Magnified
Cranes - Loved
Sebadoh - Bakesale
Lush - Split
Weezer - Blue Album
Jeff Buckley - Grace
Dinosaur Jr - Without A Sound
Jawbox - For Your Own Special Sweetheart
Tricky - Maxinquaye
The Smashing Pumpkins - Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness
BjÃ¶rk - Post
Ash - 1977
Belle & Sebastian - tigermilk
Colfax Abbey - Drop
Luscious Jackson - fever in fever out
Neutral Milk Hotel - On Avery Island
Team Dresch - Captain, My Captain
Idaho - Three Sheets To The Wind
Everything But The Girl - Walking Wounded
Hooverphonic - A New Stereophonic Sound Spectacular
Pavement - Brighten the Corners
Devin Townsend - Ocean Machine: Biomech
Radiohead - Ok Computer
Placebo - Without You I'm Nothing
Massive Attack - Mezzanine
Elliott Smith - XO
PJ Harvey - Is This Desire?
Manic Street Preachers - This Is My Truth Tell Me Yours
Neutral Milk Hotel - in the aeroplane over the sea
Muse - Showbiz
Built To Spill - keep it like a secret
Mansun - Six
The Pillows - happy bivouac
Jennifer Lopez - on the 6
Blur - 13
Katatonia - Tonight's Decision
My Favorite - love at absolute zero

----------


## TheCARS1979

Guns N Roses because I wasn't crazy about the whole grunge movement, 80s hair metal forever, not that Guns N Roses was a hairband but they were in that category. Im still having an Appetite for Reunion!

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Borophyll



----------


## SmileyFace

Mariah Carey was a total classic back in the 90s. Still love her music from back then today..

----------


## Meadowlark

I am obsessed with her glasses to this day lol.

----------


## TheCARS1979

*Motley Crue in the 90s !

*

----------


## Borophyll



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## SmileyFace

Someone in my neighborhood yesterday was blasting ol school Backstreet Boys from their car. It was awesome. This was one of the songs they were playing <3

----------


## Meadowlark

LOL

----------


## onawheel

> LOL
> 
> nkotb



hahaha yes... total guilty pleasure, their debut is amazing with the delfonics cover. F yes! 
Also this song^^^ was renowned for getting me out of bed on saturdays and sundays when it was on tv. *proud*.

also...

----------


## Cam



----------


## Cam



----------


## SmileyFace

> 



omg I LOVE that song <3

----------


## Flower Child



----------


## Borophyll



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark

>

----------


## anonymid



----------


## anonymid



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## onawheel

Helium^^^  :;):

----------


## The Wanderer

^Lol, MmmmBop!   I like the Michael Bolton song too, I grew up hearing him

----------


## Meadowlark

This thread needs more Meat Loaf! lol

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## Chopin12

Duncan sheik - barely breathing, b****!

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## The Wanderer



----------


## metamorphosis

*Yo La Tengo- The Summer*


*Yo La Tengo - You Can Have It All*

----------


## metamorphosis

*Beck - Loser (1993)*

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## metamorphosis

One of the best music videos of the '90s, imo :]




*The Roots - The Next Movement (1999)*

----------


## metamorphosis

*Wu-Tang Clan- "Protect Your Neck" (1992)*

----------


## metamorphosis

*Boards Of Canada - Roygbiv (199*






*Happy Cycling: Boards Of Canada (199*

----------


## metamorphosis

*Pavement - Range Life (1994)*






*Pavement - Summer Babe (1991)*
Ice baby,
I saw your girlfriend and she was
eating her fingers like they're just another meal
but she waits there
in the levee wash she's
mixin' cocktails with a plastic-tipped cigar

My eyes stick to all the shiny robes
you wear on the protein delta strip
in abandoned house but i will wait there
i'll be waiting forever...
i'm waiting ...(oh)

Minerals, ice deposit daily, drop off
the first shiny robe
i've got a lot of things i want to sell, but
not here, babe-- you took them all

every time i sit around i find i'm shot
every time i sit around i find i'm shot
every time i turn around i find
every time i sit around i find
every time ...
you're my... summer babe
summer babe

----------


## metamorphosis

*DJ Shadow - Midnight In A Perfect World (1996)*

----------


## metamorphosis

*Neutral milk Hotel- Where You'll Find Me Now (1996)*
All I perceive is wasted and broken
Silvery streams, sacred when spoken
Slam into me and into the ditch of debris
And you smoke in the park, you sleep in the greenery
Everyone barks and they are all still believing 
To tear out your heart would send all your secrets to me

But I let you down
Swollen and small is where you'll find me now
With that silver stripping off 
From my tongue you're tearing out
And you'll never hear me talk 

Your teeth believe that teeth are for tearing
Tear into me, the scent of you sweating smells good to me
As long as we keep in our clothes
And out in the dark the world is still rolling
Kids in their cars, cigarette smoking
And all that they are just reeks with the sweetest belief

But I let you down
Swollen and small is where you'll find me now
With that silver stripping off 
From my tongue you're tearing out
And you'll never hear me talk 

All I could want is silver and spinning 
Out from your arms and into the pretty 
Pit of your heart, so simply and softly we'd flow

But I let you down
Swollen and small is where you'll find me now
With that silver stripping off 
From my tongue you're tearing out
And you'll never hear me talk 

Glow
Into you 
I will glow
Into you





*Neutral Milk Hotel- Naomi (1996)*
Your prettiness is seeping through
Out from the dress I took from you, so pretty
My emptiness is swollen shut
Always a wretch i have become 
So empty
Please, Please don't leave me.

I'm watching Naomi, full bloom
I hope that she will soon explode
Into one billion tastes and tunes 
One billion angels come and hold her down 
They could hold her down until she cries

I'm tasting Naomi's perfume
It tastes like [BEEP] and I must say
She comes and goes most afternoons
One billion lovers wave and love her now 
They could love her now and so could I

There is no Naomi in view 
She walks through Cambridge stocks and strolls
And if she only really knew 
One billion angels could come and save her soul 
They could save her soul until she shines.

Until she Shines x4

So pretty x4
Please, Please don't leave me.



I want to add a Bats song. Technically, this album (Daddy's Highway) came out on the Flying Nun label, in New Zealand around 1987. However, it wasn't readily available in the States until Merge picked it up in 1994. So, I'm trying to split hairs here for some Kiwi pop/rock! ;D



*THE BATS Block of Wood (live on WFMU)*
From their 1994 four-song 7" live EP on Merge Records.

----------


## metamorphosis

*The Verve - Lucky Man (1997)*






*The Verve - The Drugs Don't Work (1997)*

----------


## distancing

Hah, I was thinking of posting some stuff by the Verve... I really love the album _A Storm in Heaven_. 




*The Verve - Blue*
Some of the songs have kind of a _Gish_-through-_Siamese-Dream_-era Pumpkins vibe to them, I think.




*The Verve - Already There*

----------


## distancing

Random stuff I'm feeling nostalgic about today...




*Sonic Youth - The Diamond Sea*




*Hum - Stars*




*Peter Murphy - Cuts You Up*




*Swervedriver - Duel*

----------


## metamorphosis

Had to get GBV out of my system for 90's lo-fi! ;D




*








Wondering Boy Poet - Guided By Voices*
Dream on child of change
Throw your javelin through the sun
Pierce the hearts of everyone
Though we push to slave the days
This is not reality, this is just formality
The cup is only being filled
For a chance to have it spilled
Flowing--just like the days
Sailing--just like the days






*GUIDED BY VOICES - TRACTOR RAPE CHAIN*














*Guided By Voices- Game Of Pricks

*













*Guided By Voices - I Am A Scientist*
I am a scientist - i seek to understand me
All of my impurities and evils yet unknown
I am a journalist - i write to you to show you
I am an incurable
And nothing else behaves like me

And i know what's right
But i'm losing sight
Of the clues for which i search and choose
To abuse
To just unlock my mind
Yeah, and just unlock my mind

I am a pharmacist
Prescriptions i will fill you
Potions, pills and medicines
To ease your painful lives
I am a lost soul
I shoot myself with rock & roll
The hole i dig is bottomless
But nothing else can set me free

And i know what's right
But i'm losing sight
Of the clues for which i search and choose
To abuse
To just unlock my mind
Yeah, and just unlock my mind

I am a scientist - i seek to understand me
I am an incurable and nothing else behaves like me

Everything is right
Everything works out right
Everything fades from sight
Because that's alright with me

----------


## metamorphosis

*Belle And Sebastian - This Is Just a Modern Rock Song (199*
Emma tried to run away,
I followed her across the city,
She went out to the Easterhouse,
Because she liked the sound of it.

She didn't have a single penny,
She stuck a finger in the air,
She tried to flag down an aeroplane,
I suppose she needs a holiday.

I put my arm around her waist,
She put me on the ground with Judo,
She didn't recognise my face,
She wasn't even looking.

Laura's feeling just ideal,
Her horoscope was nearly perfect,
She's thinking of something to do,
Because she is The Birthday Girl.

She walked out to the edge of town,
She saw me lying in the park,
She took Emma by the hand,
They've got a lot in common.

I'll leave them to do what they want,
I'll leave them to do what they need to,
I'll go and play with words and pictures,
I'll admit I'm feeling strange.

[instrumental]

I'm not as sad as Doestoevsky,
I'm not as clever as Mark Twain,
I'll only buy a book for the way it looks,
And then I stick it on the shelf again.

Now I could tell you what I'm thinking,
But it never seems to do you good,
It's beyond me what a girl can see,
I'm only lucid when I'm writing songs.

This is just a modern rock song,
This is just a sorry lament,
We're four boys in corduroys,
We're not terrific but we're competent.

Stevie's full of good intentions,
Richards into rock 'n' roll,
Stuart's staying in and he thinks it's a sin,
That he has to leave the house at all.

[instrumental]

This is just a modern rock song,
This is just a tender affair,
I count "three, four" and then we start to slow,
Because a song has got to stop somewhere.

----------


## Meadowlark

lol

----------


## metamorphosis

^ 10 out of 10 definitely! :]
Anita Bryant had a hit with this song, written by the songwriting team of Lee Pockriss and Bob Hilliard, in 1960; the less controversial Connie Smith and Marie Osmond also covered the song, in 1966 and 1975 respectively.
This is the Yo La Tengo version from 1997.

----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## onawheel



----------


## Meadowlark



----------


## metamorphosis

*Sleater Kinney - One More Hour*
in one more hour
i will be gone
in one more hour
i'll leave this room
the dress you wore
the pretty shoes
are things i left
behind for you

oh, you've got the darkest eyes

I needed it
(i know it's so hard for you to let it go
i know it's so hard for you to
say goodbye
i know you need a little more time)

if you could talk
what would you say
for you thing were
just night and day
take off the dress
take off the face
i'll hold you close
before i leave

don't say another word
about the other girl

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------

